# photo request



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm a visually oriented person. I was wondering if anyone could post a photo to this thread showing how you bait a circle hook with shrimp for pompano, and how about how to put a sandflea on a circle hook.  I've heard it explained, but I realy need to see.

Thnx
Fin


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

no idea on shrimp, i dont use shrimp on pompano's, but here's couple of how to hook em.
FOR SHORT DISTANCE CASTING:
















FOR LONG DISTANCE CASTING:
















FOR FREE LINING:


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I personally put small pieces of shrimp on if I even do for Pomps, and other smaller fish. I try and have some salted and pre cut and ready, but if not I'll peel em then cut em about the size of those baby marsh mellows. Everybody probably does it a little differently. Check the "Bible" section of the forum for a killer how-to on salting shrimp.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Heres what I am getting ready to throw for pomps. #2 gold hook if you can find them, orange bead right above the hook. Cut a fish bitfishing strip in 2, use the orange color either shrimp,crab,or clam put thato nthe hook first then hook a med sized sandflea from underneith and through the top. This way the orange really stands out like an egg bearing flea. Pomps are sight feeders so hopefully this will get their attention


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Sooo what I'm seeing and "hearing" is*

don't use circle hooks for pomps? Any input from team HIPP?


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I dont like using Circle hooks for Pomps for 2 reasons ...
1. You are not supposed to set the hook with circles and after 30 years of setting the hook its hard not too lol
2. I think circle hooks are too big , the pomps mouth is very small and I prefer the small J hook and as stated above In the GOLD color...... D


----------



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

*Will they take chunks of "salted" shrimp? Maybe sweetened with som FB crab?*

The orange bead is definatly going on he pomp rigs. I dont usually have sandfleas. Are those Gulp fleas any good?


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I've used circle hooks Pomp fishing with success. And have had luck with gulp sand fleas that had the orange(roe) color. I still say the gold hook rig is the ticket with fresh fleas, but I always have some shrimp out there and circle hooks do work, especially if you spike your rod and walk away to:beer:


----------



## Darrell (Mar 23, 2010)

Great info!


----------



## fish4fish (May 22, 2009)

Check this out http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=48678
I know it doesn't have pics, but theres a lot of good info about pompano rigs


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's a picture I found while back, liked and saved, don't recall where but thought it one of the more helpful examples....


----------



## sidthesquidtkle (Feb 25, 2010)

why not use a fishfinder for your fishing.The fish don't feel the weight.


----------

